# String Creep



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Somewhere in your shot process you are losing back tension and allowing the string to creep forward. Could be too much draw weight/ holding weight, cam sync, form issue-front shoulder collapsing, draw length too long... Many things can create the issue. Best if you could get some hands on help to pinpoint any set up or form issues. May just be relaxing too much in the shot. Draw, preload a little extra in the wall when you hit anchor and build pressure from that point thru the shot. Your shot needs to stay dynamic and not static.


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This video is a good place to start:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t0wTr6nZ-A&t=154s

Allen


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you, I will take a look.


----------

